# Hocus Pocus



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I haven't seen this flick since it came out but I seem to remember liking some of the soundtrack. Would anybody happen to have it kicking around? We get a lot of young children and I am always looking for something more magical than scary.
Thanks


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I remember coming across a website a few years ago that had several sound files from the movie. I don't recall the website name, and was unable to find it in google just now. Sorry. I do have the Come Little Children and I Put A Spell On You songs in my files though.


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

Thanks Halloweiner. I will definetly check out your files.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> I haven't seen this flick since it came out but I seem to remember liking some of the soundtrack. Would anybody happen to have it kicking around? We get a lot of young children and I am always looking for something more magical than scary.
> Thanks


Sorry, I only have the movie. But I think a friend of mine has the soundtrack so I'll ask her and get back with you, ok?


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

That would be great halfwaydead! I really appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> I haven't seen this flick since it came out but I seem to remember liking some of the soundtrack. Would anybody happen to have it kicking around? We get a lot of young children and I am always looking for something more magical than scary.
> Thanks


you can go to you-tube and type in Hocus pocus Bette Midler and you will find it. and you can save it to you hard drive.


----------



## deaddude (Dec 27, 2005)

WonderfullyWicked said:


> That would be great halfwaydead! I really appreciate it.


Well, I checked with my friend and I'm sorry to say that she parted with that CD...but, if it helps, there are 6 copies of it *DIRT* cheap at amazon.com!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

At You-tube.com It will not cost you anything,


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

how can you save something from youtube???


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2007)

I was able to save the Bette Midler's Hocus Pocus song to my desk top. Or you could buy the Movie at Best Buy. And just play it on your computer .
But due to the copy right laws some of the you-tube's cannt be saved. Like I tried to save "This Is Halloween " by Tim Burton and could n't save it.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's "I Put A Spell On You":
http://www.ilovewavs.com/Holidays/Hallween/hallween.htm


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

You know, call me weird, but I don't think much of Sarah Jessica Parker. But in that movie. Whoa mama!! LOL


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

Did you get the Hocus Pocus cuts you needed? I have Come Little Children if you want it..


----------



## warpaint (Sep 23, 2006)

I have the DVD . We play it about 20 times each year. It is my daughter and I favorite. 
Well one of them. I love young Frankenstein Also. She lives with her mom but i'm happy to say she will be with me this year at halloween for the first time. 
She is 10 and I'm putting her into the act this year. I think she is going to be the girl crawling out of the well in The Ring. Should be a screem.


----------



## CaptnJackSparrow (Jul 5, 2007)

I have Come Little Children.mp3 here: 
http://qsl.net/k7awa/Disney-HocusPocus-ComeLittleChildren.mp3, it's been editted to SJP singing only, no Bette Midler talking intro..


----------



## LurkingLar (Aug 2, 2007)

Hey there, you can get Bette Midlers I put a spell on you from Limewire.com Just click in the audio search (if your not familiar) and put in hocus pocus or disney hocus pocus. You should get a couple of things from that.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I just uploaded these for someone so i thought I'd go ahead, and share them for all of you too:

*"Come Little Children" WITH Bette Midler Intro Video Rip*

*"Come Little Children" SJP Singing Only Video Rip*

*Bette Midler "I Put A Spell On You" Video Rip*

I used to have "I Put A Spell On You" from the movie credits section of the video, but I've lost that I guess.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Check out this website here.,


Hocus Pocus (1993)

or here

Hocus Pocus Online


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I found that first website way back in 2003 I think. As you will see many of the links don't even work any longer. The second website link works though. I like their Sounds & Clips Page.


----------



## Wrench (Oct 11, 2009)

The soundtrack is apparently a highly sought after collector's item and prices can run very high.

Naturally, with such a popular yet expensive item, you can find copies of it on the internet - especially on rapidshare.


You can save pretty much any video from youtube by:

1) go to KeepVid: Download and save any video from Youtube, Dailymotion, Metacafe, iFilm and more!
2) copy and paste the URL (that is, the address in the bar at the top of the screen) into the form provided
3) Click the DOWNLOAD button. Once it's loaded, click the appropriate download link below the form.
4) Let the download complete. It could take a while depending on your connection speed.
5) You'll need a program that can play downloaded .FLV files. GOMPlayer is my favorite one, but you could also try FLVPlayer. Just google them.

Some websites allow you to rip audio (which is what you want, right?) from FLV files without downloading them. Again, search around.


----------

